# 10 week old little terror!



## miralee (Nov 29, 2014)

These pictures were taken while he was trying to play, so they're a little blurry! There's about 40 more pictures of grey blur, or of a blurry paw/tail/nose that I won't include. Little guy never stops moving! 

BTW he doesn't have a name yet. I've been trying to figure out what to call him but I so hate naming things. I just haven't found anything that fits him yet. At this point he probably thinks his name is 'Don't bite!!' LOL.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How about Vamp (short for vampire)? :grin:

He's soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

How about G.B. or geebee, for "gray blur" lol
Cute little monkey, for sure.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Just plain gorgeous!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Edward is a vampire, right? (never saw the movies) How about Eddie? I love people names for cats. 

I have a foolproof way of picking the perfect name for cats, but I need to see them in person. So if you send him to me, I can do this for you. (It takes a few years, hope that's okay....) :grin:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

CUTE... definitely adorable!...

How about Pancho? He's does seem like a little Bandito...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What a cutie patutie! Yes, he has that little devil look in his eyes....just full of mischief! 
How about _*Deeby*_=D.B.=Don't bite :wink:


----------



## miralee (Nov 29, 2014)

A few more pictures from his afternoon nap. The girliest cat bed in the house is his favorite, of course (it's a pastel pink in person lol). 




























Such attitude in such a little body! LOL he is not impressed with me at all.



























"I vant to bite you..." :wink:

I like all those names! I'm calling him a different name everyday lately waiting for the one that fits. Edward, Deeby, I kinda like Grey Blur too (like Grey Wind from game of thrones!), and Bandit! I hadn't thought of that but it fits him pretty well, the little trouble maker. 

And before you get taken in by his cute face like I was... Here's a picture of my right arm. The picture really washed me out, the scratches aren't as healed as they look in the picture and none of the little bite marks are showing up on camera. My left arm is a little better, he mostly goes for the hand/arm holding his toys. 



















LOL marie73 I can box him up and stick him in the mail right now if you promise to keep him until he stops biting!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh he is lovely and he has that cheeky monkey look. It might not feel like it now with his crazy kitten behaviour but I bet he is going to be a cat with huge personality.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He is soooo Cute!! Maybe his name should be T-Rex!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

He loves you. When he scratches and bites...show him who is boss by pinning him down and gently constraining him. By doing this he'll learn to respect you more. It sounds like you have a real cat on your hands. They can be lots of fun.


----------



## TripleP (May 25, 2015)

Oh he is so cute!! I have a soft spot for grey kitties. I have no ideas for names, i am truly terrible at naming, but I love the suggestions given here!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

While you were describing him I had Diablo or Tazz (Tasmanian Devil).:devil:catsm
He is just too cute!! :luv


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

AWW he's adorable! Definitely looks like a cheeky wee monkey!  

Sorry I'm not great with names either, but I do like Deeby and T-Rex. What about Rex? Rexie? Haha


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

how about rocket? he looks just like my cat, buddy that passed away a few months ago. I love grey and white kitties!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

So far....I'm seconding 'Taz'!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh he IS a mischievous little dude isn't he?! What a handsome little dude. All I have to offer as far as names is Raptor...he looks like a little sneak up on you, bad boy raptor, lol!


----------



## LTDEW (Jul 1, 2015)

First, for the name...how about Clawed...sounds appropriate.

You need to do something to protect your arms before you get an infection or need stitches. I used a pair of old welders gloves (fingers cut out and soaked in my scent) with my last kitten. He was sort of aggressive. You should see my old Navy flight jacket that I wore to bath him...looks like it has been to war (oh wait, it had...Cassie just did more damage).

Good luck...remember, you are the Alpha...act like it!


----------



## LTDEW (Jul 1, 2015)

Time Bandit said:


> Oh he IS a mischievous little dude isn't he?! What a handsome little dude. All I have to offer as far as names is Raptor...he looks like a little sneak up on you, bad boy raptor, lol!


Have you seen Jurassic World? If so, did you notice Pratt's character CLICKER TRAINING his raptors? Big fan of clicker training here!


----------

